# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  Using left over 3D printer filament in 3D printing pens

## THX1138

At the makerspace I'm a member of, sometimes pieces of 3D printing filament get cut off and discarded usually because something went wrong with the feed mechanism and the toothed wheel ground it down a bit. Could these curved and slightly damaged pieces be used reliably in a 3D printing pen? What 3D printing pen accepts curved pieces of 2.85 mm filament? Thanks.

----------


## THX1138

*bump* 10char

----------


## BoozeKashi

I am not aware of any 3D pens that use 2.85mm.  All the ones I have seen use 1.75mm.  Somebody must make one though?

----------


## GertyLY

Yep, 1.75 mm. Maybe one of these 3d pens use more..?

----------

